# Simulación de ECG en Proteus



## bevillalta (Ene 18, 2017)

Necesitaba su colaboración para simular correctamente un Electrocardiograma con proteus, es para un proyecto y encontré una página en la cual brindaban información muy convincente acerca del ckto a utilizar, la página es la siguiente: 


http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-ECG-Arduino-LabView/?ALLSTEPS


Según como lo ha hecho, hace uso de Arduino y Labview, pero quería simular primero la parte del circuito nada más, he puesto los componentes según los diagramas pero ahora me he topado con la duda de cómo simular la parte de los electrodos que captan la información, según vi podría ser con un generador de señal, pero aún tengo muchas dudas! 

Les agradezco por su ayuda! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2017)

Comprime la simulación que tengas hecha con WinRaR o WinZip y la subes al Foro


----------

